# LAGSD Boys DA Open Tryouts



## LA Galaxy San Diego (Jul 10, 2019)

LA Galaxy San Diego Boys Development Academy Teams are hosting open tryouts for all age groups (listed below) throughout July & August for the upcoming 2019/20 USSDA season and we are inviting you to attend.

*U13 *(2007)
*U14* (2006)
*U15* (2005)
*U16/17* (2003/04)
If you are interested in trying out for any of our boys age groups listed above then please fill out this form or contact: boysda@lagalaxysd.com

*WEBSITE:* http://da.lagalaxysd.com


----------



## StrikerOC (Jul 21, 2019)

There is a separate board for these


----------

